# It's 5:00 PM Time For....



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 30, 2014)

I was just walking out the door.  My bartenders will have my "giggle water" already by the time I find a bar stool.

  TGI Thursday.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

Over here men call it beer o'clock.
Beer o'clock is not fixed to any particular time of the day or night.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sinful, just sinful...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2014)

This has always been my life style and it hasn't harmed me one bit!  Beats sitting home and wringing my hands.


----------



## Lon (Oct 31, 2014)

Another glass of wine


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2014)

xxx


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2014)

View attachment 10838


----------



## oldman (Nov 4, 2014)

Four ounces of red or purple wine with two wheat crackers at 8:00 p.m. has become almost a tradition with my wife and I.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2014)

I enjoy a glass of wine once in a while. Been so long since I went out drinking that I would end up like this.


----------



## oldman (Nov 4, 2014)

My doctor suggested I drink a little wine in the evening for many reasons. I buy all kinds, but like everyone else, I have my preferences.


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2014)

My doctor recommended that I have a little shot of whiskey with my evening pills.  I occasionally get a little behind in my pills, but I'm about three months ahead on my whiskey....


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2014)

Alcohol thins the blood.  I have a vodka cocktail every day.  Beats taking an aspirin for the same reason.

The vodka & club soda won't hurt my stomach like aspirin.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I enjoy a glass of wine once in a while. Been so long since I went out drinking that I would end up like this.



You mean this ISN'T you, Pappy?


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Oldman, you are very specific about the amount of wine you have? Are the crackers eaten to soak it up?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2014)

I often cook with wine. Sometimes I put it in the food.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2014)

oakapple said:


> You mean this ISN'T you, Pappy?



Nah, oak, I wouldn't be caught in a purple outfit. Last time I got that bad, I lost my car keys, glasses and was sick for three days. Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Lee (Nov 21, 2014)

My two cats can tell when it's wine o'clock. They get fed and we get to enjoy our glass in peace at 5 each day.....course the time change has them a little off kilter.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm thinking I just may stop for a bottle of wine for tonight!  Sounds good.  Will it stain my new teeth??  lol!!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>



Too funny!!!


----------

